

How one man made $6 billion dollars with a single toy - prbuckley
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-create-a-ravenous-fad-and-pocket-6-billion-dollars-2011-5

======
prbuckley
I thought the use of scarcity really drove the growth of this business.

~~~
Travis
I agree, but it may be more useful to discuss what else was done to enable the
scarcity-driven growth to succeed. Most of the time, if you try to create
artificial scarcity around a product, nobody is going to see it to know how
much they want it.

What do you think are the critical conditions that need to be met before
scarcity becomes a viable marketing strategy?

